# Today's Privy Dig. July 1st 2018.



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2018)

Got out today in the 90 degree heat wave. Luckily with all the heavy Foliage & the lots being like a Jungle with big trees in full bloom we hade some shade to keep some off the Sun off Us. My Usual side kick & digging Partner Tom was AWOL/MIA. Probed a empty lot I've probably probed a few hundred times before in past 6 years. This time I probed closer to back of house where it once stood 100+ years ago. Felt some Crunchy Glass so we started digging. Within first 2 or 3 feet dug out a killer super Rare Schmitts Hutch from Delray now known as Detroit. Pic below.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2018)

more pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2018)

We dug about another 2 or 3 feet, now we are like 4-5 feet down & only got a couple of broken American Brewing Blobs & some whole slick jars. I stick probe in bottom of floor & my 5 feet probe easily sinks to handle & i don't feel bottom. So we dig like another foot or 2. nothing but white ash, probably been digging threw 3 feet of white ash & looks like another 5 feet of white ash under that? We did pull out a nice American Brewing blob out of wall about 2 or 3 feet below the surface.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2018)

Dug 3 other hutches. A tough variation Earl, McBride & Pollard from Detroit & the super common for us Geo Norris Detroit Hutch.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2018)

This hole/Privy seems to be a unusual 10 feet deep. We'll have to try to finish it next weekend. Felt crunch farther down so hopefully some killer bottles waiting for us. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2018)

Couple more pics.


----------



## Tony AZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for sharing' you have the best stories and posts! Tony AZ


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 2, 2018)

Lots of fun in the sun!


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 2, 2018)

Excellent! More tales from the unknown depths of Detroit!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 2, 2018)

After Cleaning the dirt out of Schmitts Hutch it's like attic mint. Doesn't even need a tumble. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 3, 2018)

great to see you in the ground agene. good stuff.


----------



## Bottleheadz (Jul 4, 2018)

*Gorgeous!*



hemihampton said:


> After Cleaning the dirt out of Schmitts Hutch it's like attic mint. Doesn't even need a tumble. LEON.View attachment 183539View attachment 183540View attachment 183541




LOve to see these pics! Beautiful treasures right there!


----------



## DIG (Jul 5, 2018)

Awesome Digging Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rfellmanjr (Jul 5, 2018)

Great post


----------



## Nick79 (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice finds and good dig

Sent from my SM-J327U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiggginSince'71 (Jul 9, 2018)

Awesome pics. Love to see these. Keep'em going!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 10, 2018)

Well, Here's a update & it's not good. Last Sunday we revisited this hole. We dug about another 4 feet thru white ash not finding much so everybody but me wanted to give up. I probed like another 3 feet to go till we hit bottom. I figured the good stuff at the bottom. But they kept wanting to stick a fork in it & call it done. SO, I probed some spots that felt like mostly bricks at the bottom but gotta couple probed spots sounding like glass so I kept going till I hit bottom in 1 spot I hit a couple of broken Mason jars, Then a Whiskey bottle & then a Quart Size White Seal tooled crown top. We dug a few of these before but always in little 7 oz. first time we dug a Quart. When I got near bottom it started to fill with water & thn it was still going but just a sludgy waterery mess at very bottom. After I pulled these bottles out Eric figured he'd give it a try & only pulled out a Rubifoam for the Teeth bottle & some shards & gave up. I jumped in one last time & just probed some bricks & was just to much extra loose dirt left in bottom to keep going so I declared it done & everybody was happy. we dug out the walls some more but did not find much, not sure if this was a privy, seemed like one but never did find a wood wall lining the sides near bottom like usual. If it was it was deepest I dug at at least 10 feet deep, highly unusual for this area were they average 5-6 feet. Some Pics below. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 10, 2018)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 10, 2018)

Eric in that last pic holding up his prized possesion. Rubifoam for the Teeth LOL. Pic below of the White Seal. LEON.


----------

